# what fertility tests available on nhs if using known donor?



## blondedolphin (May 13, 2012)

I am a 42 year old single woman trying to conceive with a known donor, currently on the 4th cycle. I am wondering what investigations are available on the nhs. My known donor is a gay man and we have different GPs.
I understand investigations are offered after 6 months of ttc is this just for heterosexual couples? how would it work would we each go to our own GP, are we likely to have to go privately?
Any advice welcome


----------



## Platypus (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, you should be able to get tests done through your GPs. I had the basic fertility tests done via our GP when we were TTC, can't remember what they were now but they just involved a blood test and checked various things such as was I ovulating. Next step would have been checking donor's sperm but happily I fell pregnant the month after. 

Doctor had said that if sperm came back ok then next step would have been scan  to check tubes / uterus.

No different to straight couple seeking fertility tests on NHS.


----------



## blondedolphin (May 13, 2012)

thanks thats good to know


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been ttc withmy known donor and other than gum infection screens we got nothing on nhs as not a couple - he's a gay an in a relationship


----------

